# IPOD for your BMW



## McMannusBMW (May 29, 2004)

I assume that some of you have already seen the "Ipod your BMW" commercials on tv, but in case you haven't, here is the apple link outlining the plan to combine the two marvels.

http://ipodyourbmw.com/

I don't understand why the ipod adapter isn't compatible with older models as an OEM part. Also, it is only limited to use by the 3s and Z4 and X3. I was excited about the integration of the ipod into the bmw, but it sucks that it isnt compatible to our E39s. Anyone know why this is?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I think its basically due to the new head unit that got introduced for the 2002 MY. BMW added a special connector to the back of the unit to allow for a variety of auxilliary input adatper. The first such adapter was a simple audio only connector. As far as I know, this ipod adapter takes advantage of this connection on the back of the 2002+ head unit. So, if you bought a new or used 2002+ head unit you could probably use the ipod adapter. It probably wouldn't be wortht the cost to do so-- instead you should just buy an icelink from dension. This axuilliary interface was never made available on e39 head units or any nav-system head unit, so that's why they're not supported. If you really want to use the BMW/Apple solution, I have a hunch that the conncetor on the back of the headunit is basically just an i-bus and audio connnection similar to the CD changer connector in the trunk. But, I haven't heard any confirmation of this. If this is true, you could probably rig up some sort of cord that ran from the connector(s) in the trunk to this ipod adapter. Even if the connectors weren't exactly the same, I'm sure the e46 aux input connection is nothing more than audio and i-bus which you e39 definitely has. With some reasearch, you could probably fabricate the appropraite connector.


----------



## BrettInLJ (Oct 3, 2003)

I hope the newer models like the E90 will have auxillary inputs available. BMW needs to realize that no matter how good they think the audio is, lots of people want to add and upgrade. For example, I would rather have XM than Sirius and don't want the quality loss associated with using an FM modulator. Or maybe I have a Nomad instead of an iPod. Just a couple of $5 mini plug jacks going into the glove box or something would satisfy me fine. Go ahead and raise the MSRP of the car $10.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

McMannusBMW said:


> I assume that some of you have already seen the "Ipod your BMW" commercials on tv, but in case you haven't, here is the apple link outlining the plan to combine the two marvels.
> 
> http://ipodyourbmw.com/
> 
> I don't understand why the ipod adapter isn't compatible with older models as an OEM part. Also, it is only limited to use by the 3s and Z4 and X3. I was excited about the integration of the ipod into the bmw, but it sucks that it isnt compatible to our E39s. Anyone know why this is?


No worries - the Dension ice>Link is applicable to ALL e39 models (including DSP and NAV).


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

McMannusBMW said:


> I assume that some of you have already seen the "Ipod your BMW" commercials on tv, but in case you haven't, here is the apple link outlining the plan to combine the two marvels.
> 
> http://ipodyourbmw.com/
> 
> I don't understand why the ipod adapter isn't compatible with older models as an OEM part. Also, it is only limited to use by the 3s and Z4 and X3. I was excited about the integration of the ipod into the bmw, but it sucks that it isnt compatible to our E39s. Anyone know why this is?


YEs its because only late model 3s, z4 and x3s have the special aux input jack on the back of their radio headunits.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

robg said:


> I think its basically due to the new head unit that got introduced for the 2002 MY.


The auxillary connector was introduced with MY2003.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

robg said:


> YEs its because only late model 3s, z4 and x3s have the special aux input jack on the back of their radio headunits.


Keep in mind that AUX is unable to recognize controls from the radio or CD-Changer since it an audio-in only port.

Both the Apple/BMW and Dension use the CD-interface to adapt the iPod to the BMW radio, or we have a kit that will plug into the 3 & 6 pin CD Changer plugs in the rear of your 5er at the CD Changer.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Keep in mind that AUX is unable to recognize controls from the radio or CD-Changer since it an audio-in only port.
> 
> Both the Apple/BMW and Dension use the CD-interface to adapt the iPod to the BMW radio, or we have a kit that will plug into the 3 & 6 pin CD Changer plugs in the rear of your 5er at the CD Changer.


Huh. I though the aux port on the bakc of the newer e46 radios also could take in I-Bus signals. I know the first adapter they offered for it was audio-only, but I though the port itself had additional pins for Ibus. NO? If BMW just used the CD changer interface, why do they only support the newer radios and 3 series based cars only?


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

robg said:


> Huh. I though the aux port on the bakc of the newer e46 radios also could take in I-Bus signals. I know the first adapter they offered for it was audio-only, but I though the port itself had additional pins for Ibus. NO? If BMW just used the CD changer interface, why do they only support the newer radios and 3 series based cars only?


I am not aware of a BMW-offered AUX kit that allowed for I-BUS controls. AUX is only capable of an Audio-In feed - nothing else is transferrred. If this was the case, we would be able to keep the CD changer when installing an ice>Link or the BMW/Apple kit.

The BMW/Apple kit is installed in place of the factory CD Changer. In order to use the factory radio/steering wheel controls, it requires the BMW's I-BUS in the CD Changer wiring.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> I am not aware of a BMW-offered AUX kit that allowed for I-BUS controls. AUX is only capable of an Audio-In feed - nothing else is transferrred. If this was the case, we would be able to keep the CD changer when installing an ice>Link or the BMW/Apple kit.


Tom, I'm happy to see the level of dedication you've put forth to answering the various questions here. IMO this is a very confusing issue.

The BMW AUX IN kit in fact does NOT provide any control circuitry. I have the pinouts for the kit from BMW, and there are only 3 signals going into the radio: Audio L, Audio R, and GND.

The radio 'knows' that there is an AUX available in the same way a boombox 'knows' to shut the speakers off when you plug in headphones.


----------

